# How I got an EEA Family Permit



## Whisper of the heart (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello All 

This post is to help everyone who is trying to get EEA Family Permit. 
As I checked through almost whole internet to find any information, I think in this one post I'll help to answer all of the questions 

My Indian husband arrived in the UK 20th of Dec 2015 after submitting his documents 24th of November. 

*We submitted this cover letter and all the documents I wrote in it:*


*COVER LETTER:*



(xx.xx.xx date)

Dear Sir/Madam,

IN SUPPORT OF MY FAMILY MEMBER'S APPLICATION FOR EEA FAMILY PERMIT

I'm a spouse of XXX XXX as evidenced by our marriage certificate and I'm writing in support of his application for EEA family permit.

My details: 

Given names: XXX 
Surname: XXX
Nationality: XXX
Passport number: XXX

My husband's details:

Given names: XXX
Surname: XXX
Nationality: XXX
Passport number: XXX

I came to the United Kingdom XX.XX.XX and from XX.XX.XX I'm working in XXX in XXX as a XXX. I was in the United Kingdom before and I worked for the same company as now for 2 years. First time I came to XXX was on XX.XX.XX and I left XX.XX.XX. Between this time and XX.XX.XX I lived in XXX for 3 years and in XXX with my mother for 2 years.

(HERE say briefly Your story. How You met Your husband/wife etc.)


I will be financially responsible for my husband until he will find a job for him and I'd like him to join me here in the United Kingdom. I respectfully ask the EEA family permit to be issued, as
indicated on Directive 2004/38C for which I submit the supporting documents:


EEA national documents:
certified copy of passport
copy of visa to India
contract of employment
6 months payslips and P60
letter from employer
room tenancy agreement
6 months bank statements


Non EU national documents:
original passport
previous passport
medical certificate for tuberculosis test
bank statement


Common documents:
marriage certificate
copy of court agreement (the original was taken by the Temple authorities)
photographs
copies of skype conversations
copies of whatsapp conversations




All the informations that we are providing are true and if You need to contact me for any reason, You can do so on:

My telephone number: XXX
My email address: XXX


Kind regards, 


Anna XXX

----------------
If You need any other information or advice, just ask me through the message.
I hope I helped a little bit, cheers


----------



## bshrestha19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you for the information. I have few more questions about the application. BTW I'm married to a EU citizen and I'm going to apply from USA. 
Do I need to pay some sort of health surcharge in order to apply? How can I find out how much is the application fee?
Do I need to fill out the entry clearance fee?

Thank you for the help in advance.


----------



## Whisper of the heart (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi 

We didn't pay any health surcharge or any application or entry clearance fee. Everything was free of charge 
My husband just needed to do tuberculosis test as Indian citizens have to.


----------



## bshrestha19 (Jan 14, 2016)

i tried to apply online via visa4UK and they would not let me file my application without paying the health surcharge. How did you guys file it? Did you use paper filing system? Did you apply for any sort of fee waiver?
I am planning to leave US within two months. I appreciate all your response.
Thank You


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Make sure you are ticking the right boxes.


----------



## anonymusneo (Aug 1, 2014)

Whisper of the heart said:


> Hello All
> 
> This post is to help everyone who is trying to get EEA Family Permit.
> As I checked through almost whole internet to find any information, I think in this one post I'll help to answer all of the questions
> ...


Congrats on that

Hi Anna , did you provide all originals under EEA national documents except passport and visa copy?
if so, did you also provide photocopies of everything ?
were they certified from notary or anything?
did you get all originals back?if so whats the procedure.

thanks,


----------



## Whisper of the heart (Sep 23, 2015)

All documents were originals. Just as I said, certified copy of my passport ( but original copy if U know what I mean  ), copy of visa were copies. All other documents were original.
We didn't provide any copies of original documents and they had returned all the documents we had provided, including copies of conversations 

Certified was just my passport, as You can't send the original passport of EEA national, it has to be certified copy. I went to London to polish embassy and the same day I got it. Later I just sent it to my husband by post.


----------



## damasceno (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey! 

When did you apply? Did you do it from within the UK? if so, did your husband get a working letter? How long did it take you?

Sorry for the many questions


----------



## anonymusneo (Aug 1, 2014)

Whisper of the heart said:


> All documents were originals. Just as I said, certified copy of my passport ( but original copy if U know what I mean  ), copy of visa were copies. All other documents were original.
> We didn't provide any copies of original documents and they had returned all the documents we had provided, including copies of conversations
> 
> Certified was just my passport, as You can't send the original passport of EEA national, it has to be certified copy. I went to London to polish embassy and the same day I got it. Later I just sent it to my husband by post.


Hi Anna , thanks for replying.
Sorry for bugging you  
here are few questions i posted in other thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/969466-eea-family-permit.html


----------



## Whisper of the heart (Sep 23, 2015)

damasceno said:


> Hey!
> 
> When did you apply? Did you do it from within the UK? if so, did your husband get a working letter? How long did it take you?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions




We applied 24.11.2015 and got the family permit 15.12.2015 

You can't do it within the UK. Family permit can only be issued outside the UK.
If U are in the UK means U need other visa to be issued for U.

My husband came here 20.12.2015 and he started work 12.01.2016 

Cheers


----------



## andromeda123 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Anna! My husband is indian, and we are planning to apply for his EEA FP at visa application centre in Vienna very soon. Will he need to submit medical certificate for tuberculosis test? I thought this is mandatory only for UK visa, not EEA FP.

Could he submit my original passport, or only certified copy? I am in Slovakia now, only waiting for him to come on tourist Schengen visa to meet my family and then we would love to live together in UK. (Last 3 years I worked there for couple of months every year).

Many thanks in advance for your reply and the info you provided

Daniela.


----------



## Whisper of the heart (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Daniela 

As Your husband is Indian, this is mandatory that he has to have a tuberculosis test done. Check on the internet, in which clinics exactly he can do it, as not all of them are approved by the UK.

It has to be certified copy of Your passport, they don't want an original.

Applying for EEA Family permit, make sure You are a 'qualified person' - means working in the UK.

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

TB test isn't required for EEA family permit, for anyone.


----------



## andromeda123 (Jan 29, 2016)

*thanks EEA FP TB test info*



Whisper of the heart said:


> Hi Daniela
> 
> As Your husband is Indian, this is mandatory that he has to have a tuberculosis test done. Check on the internet, in which clinics exactly he can do it, as not all of them are approved by the UK.
> 
> ...


Thank u Anna for your reply!  

I already sent the list of UK approved clinics for TB test in India to my husband.

Anna it is great to read your succesful story. U wrote that your husband already got a job, which is great . Was the EEA FP in his passport enought to demonstrate his eligibility to work in UK or there were other documents needed? 

Anna, my situation is different as I resigned from my job and left UK in August 2015. So I hope t is ok if we apply for EEA FP and state that I want my husband to accompany me to the UK, so I do not need to have a job there now. My UK ex-employer is willing to give me a job anytime I come back to UK and promised me to consider my husband's job application once he get EEA FP (I got this stated on paper from HR of company I worked).

Once again, thanks for your help!


----------



## andromeda123 (Jan 29, 2016)

*thanks EEA FP TB test info*



Joppa said:


> TB test isn't required for EEA family permit, for anyone.


Thanks Joppa for your reply. 
I think u are right, I can not find anywhere written that for EEA FP is needed TB medical certificate. But on the other side, I found on official GOV web page that he will need to have a tuberculosis (TB) test if he is coming to the UK for more than 6 months (as he is indian) and we plan to live there for couple of years. 
So I rather told my husband to take the TB test because he will probably need it later.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need TB certificate, for anyone, for any applications under the EEA rules. Full stop.


----------



## Whisper of the heart (Sep 23, 2015)

andromeda123 said:


> Thank u Anna for your reply!
> 
> I already sent the list of UK approved clinics for TB test in India to my husband.
> 
> ...



Hello 


We just called to Job Centre to apply for a National Insurance Number and they told me that once he'll apply for any job, employer will register him with a Home Office. So we applied for a job and when he got it, employer registered him to pay appropriate tax 

Ok, so if U've got a letter from Ut employer, he'll give U a job I think it's fine. 

And TB test as I checked it's not necessary for FP - Joppa is right, but I prefered to have it rather to be refused


----------



## andromeda123 (Jan 29, 2016)

*THANK U!info EEA FP application*



Joppa said:


> You don't need TB certificate, for anyone, for any applications under the EEA rules. Full stop.


Thanks Joppa for the reply. 

I would like to ask you for a big favour. I have few questions according to filling the application form VAF5 DEC 2013 for EEA FP. 

Here is our situation:
My husband applied for Schengen visa last week to come to Slovakia (my country) for 5 weeks to finally meet my family and he should fly from Delhi to Vienna next Friday, 5th February. 
We plan to apply for his EEA FP during his stay in Slovakia (on tourist's Schengen visa) in the closest visa application centre, which is in Vienna.
Do you think it is good idea to apply for EEA FP from Vienna (he has to get back his passport before 15th March)?. We woud apply for the EEA FP on 8th February).This is still a small dillema for us, because he is coming only for short time, but on the other side the processing time for EEA FP is usually less than a month.

I am planning to go back and start to work in UK (I do not have a job contract yet, but in the place I worked are happy to give me a job anytime) in half of the March (I resigned from my last job and left UK in August 2015) and it would be amazing if he could accompany me, so we could finally live together like a normal couple).


Here are the questions: 
Part 3- contact details.
1. He should provide his full residential address, but should he write his indian address or the address where he will stay with me in Slovakia?


Do we have to fill in the section 8.9 about Life in UK, give the details where we want to live in UK?
I do not want to rent a flat before we go to UK, because if he does not get EEA FP I can live in staff accomodation in the hotel where I will work. And if he gets EEA FP we can stay at my close friends' house, they are owners of their house and they are happy to accomodate us as long as we need. Should I ask from my close friend any official letter that they will accomodate us? Could it support the application? Or it is not nessesary in this case?

The last question is about EEA national's finances and employment.
Do I have to fill in this part?
I am unemployed since I resigned from my UK job in August 2015. I have quite enought savings on my slovak bank account, and my parents are happy to support us in case we need it. But we both plan to start to work ASAP we will get to UK.



Many, many thanks in advance for your time Joppa!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Since you don't live in UK, you don't need to give any financial or accommodation details. Just give your address as his. You can apply for EEA family permit at any visa office outside UK, even if you are just staying as visitor.


----------



## andromeda123 (Jan 29, 2016)

*THANK U!info EEA FP application*



Joppa said:


> Since you don't live in UK, you don't need to give any financial or accommodation details. Just give your address as his. You can apply for EEA family permit at any visa office outside UK, even if you are just staying as visitor.


Thank you, Joppa!


----------

